# Stanley Jig



## fredsintheshop (Sep 10, 2004)

I just inherited an old stanley dovetail jig. Where can I get an instruction manual for this?
Thanks.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

I found a collection of Stanley tools manuals, see if what your looking for is there.

http://www.tooltrip.com/tooltrip8/stanley/stanmisc/stanmisc.htm


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

If no one comes up with any information from this post you might try posting a picture of the jig and if we are lucky someone might have another brand that looks a lot like it and be able to share details with you. 

Even from the picture we might be able to suggest how it might work, and then with some scrap wood you might have enough to figure it out.

Just some other thoughts,

Ed


----------



## silverm (Sep 24, 2004)

What is the model number?
My Dad just gave me his Stanley dovetail jig - model 116 A
He cannot find the manual, which is unusual, he has the booklet for his Stanley router (circa 1955 - which still works well) So I too am looking for a manual.
I found a good but incomplete description / usage example of it in a book
"woodworking with the Router" by Bill Hyltonand Fred Matlack, published by Rosedale Press, ISBN # 0-87596-577, 1993
I found this book at a used book store, but have seen the same book at my local library, and at Lee Valley.

If you do find the manual, please let me know - as I will for you


----------

